
Ask HN: How to limit RAM usage of an application? - revskill
On my Mac, Chrome will crash whenever there&#x27;s not enough RAM to run.
I&#x27;d like to limit RAM usage of Chrome, how to do that ?
======
ParameterOne
Turn off hardware acceleration. That is what fixed my memory suck.

------
InGodsName
See : [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49099154/example-of-
how-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49099154/example-of-how-to-limit-
memory-usage-of-a-program-on-mac-osx)

